# Nox EDT Team 5.9 2015 - Wartezimmer



## bennson (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bei den anderen Herstellern gibt ja auch ein Wartezimmer, also mache ich diesen Thread auf.

Gibt es schon erste Auslieferungen oder News ?


Viele Grüße!


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (27. März 2015)

Moinsen. Soll wohl zw. 06.04 und 10.04. geliefert werden. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (27. März 2015)

Hab jetzt auch Nachricht erhalten. Bin auch gespannt


----------



## bennson (7. April 2015)

Mein derzeitiges Early Bird.. glaube das gibt diese Woche auch keinen!!!


----------



## obst (10. April 2015)

Habe heute nochmal angerufen und wurde auf eine heute kommende Email "vertröstet" in der mir die Situation erklärt werden würde. 
Klingt recht abenteuerlich, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## bennson (10. April 2015)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen angerufen und da wurde etwas von 14 Tagen gesagt. Ich denke es wird eine Rundmail? Dann bin ich auch mal gespannt. Glücklich bin ich definitiv nicht, da schließlich der <31.03 kommuniziert wurde.....


----------



## obst (10. April 2015)

Soeben die Email bekommen mit neuem Auslieferungsdatum ca Mitte Mai.


----------



## bennson (10. April 2015)

Und was sagst du dazu? Ich finde es eine Schweinerei ... und vorher noch schön den kompletten Betrag eingefordert....


----------



## obst (10. April 2015)

Na Begeisterung sieht definitiv anders aus. Vorallem weil ich mit der Kiste übernächstes Wochenende an den Gardasee wollte nachdem sie mir Anfang März den Liefertermin für Ende März nochmal zugesagt haben.
Allerdings habe ich bisher nur die Anzahlung geleistet. Den Rest wollten sie bislang nicht haben.


----------



## bennson (10. April 2015)

Und ich habe den alten Hobel vor ein paar Tagen verkauft.......


----------



## obst (11. Mai 2015)

Mitte Mai rückt näher, hat schon jemand was gehört von den Jungs oder musste schon jmd den Rest bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (11. Mai 2015)

Heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben. Mal abwarten. Kohle ist schon länger bei den Jungs....


----------



## obst (1. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand sein Bike bekommen bzw hat es mit dem Spediteur bei euch funktioniert?


----------



## bennson (1. Juni 2015)

Sooo... Morgen/Mittwoch sollte das Gefährt bei mir landen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## bennson (1. Juni 2015)

Habe beim Spediteur angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass die sich proaktiv melden und einen Termin vereinbaren.


----------



## obst (1. Juni 2015)

Okay, dann bist du schon wesentlich weiter als ich. Ich versuch da seit Freitag jemanden zu erreichen. Entweder ist besetz oder es geht einfach niemand ran. 
Bisher kann ich den Googlebewertungen dieser Niederlassung nur zustimmen. Dort kommt die Bude auf grandiose 1,7 Sterne.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (1. Juni 2015)

Moin, welcher Spediteur wird denn das Päckchen bringen? Hatte bis jetzt auf die Post gewartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (1. Juni 2015)

Raben Logistics Germany GmbH
Eichenweg 3
15749 Mittenwalde
Tel: +49 33764 76 146
Fax: +49 33764 76 280


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (1. Juni 2015)

Habs auch gerade probiert... Stille...


----------



## obst (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin bei Versuch #17 nur heute. Entweder ist besetzt oder es klingelt bis automatisch aufgelegt wird.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (1. Juni 2015)

Jupp. klasse laden...


----------



## bennson (2. Juni 2015)

Jemand Neuigkeiten? Bei mir keine -.-


----------



## obst (2. Juni 2015)

Hab gestern endlich mal jemanden von der Spedition erreicht. Dort hieß es dann erstmal recht ernüchternd dass der Auftrag für mein Bike gestern erst übermittelt wurde es aber bisher weder eingescannt noch abgeholt wurde.
Werd es somit heut / morgen nochmal bei der Spedition versuchen und mal schauen wie es weiter geht. Begeisterung sieht nach wie vor anders aus!


----------



## bennson (3. Juni 2015)

Ennnnddllich. Erste Probesitzen und Treppen fahren - Top! Die Tage sind Trails dran. Auf dem einen Bild ist es mit seinem Kumpel, dem Edison zu sehen.


----------



## obst (3. Juni 2015)

Schaut guat aus. Freut mich das es bei dir schonmal geklappt hat.
Ich hab heut 40x versucht dort eine brauchbare Info zu bekommen / jmd zu erreichen.
Allerdings ist meins laut Christian unterwegs...


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (3. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es heut auch gekommen. Geiles teil. Passt perfekt. Schaltet. Bremst und sieht nur geil aus. Die tage ab in dreck. Juhu.


----------



## bennson (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war jetzt auch ein bisschen unterwegs. Jumps werden richtig gut weggefedert, Drops gibts aus fahrtechnischer Sicht noch nicht -.- Einzige Problem welches ich hatte, dass die Gabel bei steilen und technischen Wurzel-/Stufen/Bremsen Passagen einsackt und ich mich, im schlimmsten Fall, lege. Bissle Gewöhnung und Feinabstimmung haben es jetzt viel besser gemacht. Bin am überlegen, einen speziellen DPA Spacer zu testen. Ich nutze nämlich den Kompletten Federweg regelmäßig - jedoch ohne Durchschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

